# Trumatic C 6002 Red light



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi i have the above heating/hotwater system and after approx 20min a red light comes on and the heating side shuts down, any one got any ideas i have no documentation for this system with my MH and i have never had one like it before.

I also note that the fan is not that fast would this have anything to do with it? i have no experience of this system sorry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

If the heater is on gas and operates for a prolonged time and then the red light comes on,I think you will find this is over temperature thermostat operated.

Check the tank is full of water,switch off the heater,wait 5 minutes and then try again.

Here's a link to a thread concerning a recall on certain Truma boilers

Truma Recall

Steve


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok i will turn the stat down and investigate further. how fast should the fan run? can i control its speed anywhere?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hello again,

just edited my original post with a link to a truma recall,yours may be one of those affected as overheating on gas operation was the problem,

Steve


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hmm i will check the serial nos. My one is probably not affected as i suspect it is quite old but its worth checking.

i belive you can retro fit the electric heater to my gas only model does any one have any experience with this?

Any one any ideas re-the fan?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*gas*

Greetings,

Have you checked the obvious Rob, if you are low on gas this may happen.

The fan speed is slow until it builds up heat.

What model is it? Ah, yes the 6002.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I will also check that all other gas items are working but then again i never run them for longer than a min max. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Had same problem*

We had the same problem

Number of possible solutions in ascending order:

If it is one of the bad batch you can verify this by checking the serial number

2) C 6002 EH 
serial numbers (Fabr.-Nr.): 
from C xxxxx-x-15 329 001 to C xxxxx-x-17 159 000

The serial number can be found on the name plate that is attached to your heater.

Note: All heaters tagged with the sticker 'Truma checked' are not affected by the modification action.

If your heater appears to be from the batch detailed above, please follow the precautionary measures stated below:

Please discontinue usage of the heater until you have contacted our free service hotline

Take a note the serial number on the name plate, you will need this when you call the number

FREE SERVICE HOTLINE 01283 - 586099

Fax 01283 586097

Truma UK Ltd 
Park Lane 
Dove Valley Park 
South Derbyshire 
DE65 5BG 
England

Opening and Closing Times: 
Mon - Thurs: 8.30am - 12.30 and 1.30 - 5.00pm 
Friday: 8.30am - 1.30pm

Email 
[email protected] 
[email protected]

If not then try these solutions:

1. make sure all the blown air vents are set to open, if too many are closed can cause overheating 
2. If it happens when first putting it on, then adjust to highest of the two temperature settings for boiler and turn thermostat right up to 9 (this makes it less likely to cut out initially) then turn back down when van is obviously getting warm 
3. IF neither works, then may be a PCB fault, we had to have out printed circuit board changed.

Best of luck


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks my model does not have the electric heater side. I want to retro fit that if it is possible.

All vents are open. i will check the gas levels later. my stat has got i think from 10 = 30 as the range of the stat not 9 (i think as you say trun it all the way to 9 i suspect there may be diffrent types of controler)

Will have a good check of all above later today.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

you can download a multi-lingo manual as PDF from Truma's home page.

The thermostat of your heater is probably the older model (black), the scale there is in degrees C. So normally values around 20-22 should provide a comfortable temperature.

Besides the things you have already checked (gas supply and all flaps open): Check whether all 4 heat pipes are securely attached to the heater unit. Sometimes they go loose and then there might be such an enormous build up of heat in the heater's cupboard that it switches off due to overheat. Also check that no pipe is dented, obstructing the air flow.

Next check should be the exhaust pipe. The Trumatic C has a "co-axial" exhaust pipe, which works as burner air supply and exhaust at the same time. This could either be loose or full of dust. Some older models have a cover for the exhaust vent. If yours has such then this cover must be removed before switching on.

Finally, it could be that the fan(s) are dusty. There are two fans, one for the burner air supply and one for the hot air circulation. The time span between activation and failure could indicate that the circulation fan is not effective enough, so the unit overheats.

If all that does not help, then I am afraid that you have to call the (usually second to none) Truma service.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for your advice i will check the flues etc. I have turned the stat down and it seems to be behaving itself. however the cupboard it is kept in is very warn is this normal?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

it does get warm in the Truma's cupboard. In our van the Truma cupboard is below the wardrobe, and that heats up the wardrobe well enough to dry wet clothes in there. Despite the fact that we have the weaker C3402 unit. 

But if you barely can touch the cupboard's outer surface, then clearly something is wrong. Most probably either a loose hot air duct or a totally dusted fan unit. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Same here in ours re-positon it also has a towel warming tray.

I susect its just something i need to get used to.

tested with new bottle of gas (blue) suspect the old one was at fault as it was alomost empty but still had a bit of life i think it was just getting too cold and losing all it pressure.


Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma 6002*

Greetings,

Is the problem sorted now Rob?

On our Hymer the heater is below the provisions cupboard and the food gets rather warm in there, a bad design fault, they should have put it beneath the wardrobe as it is cold in there.

I am going to have to try and fit some insulation board to the bottom of the cupboard, it will not eradicate the problem but it should not get as warm as it is at present. be OK n summer though if I don't heat the water!

We had thought of putting the clothes in this cupboard and the food in the wardrobe but that is not practical.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

I think so but i still need to check the serial agains faulty units. The cupboard still gets very hot and all pipes seems to be attached. i have noticed on the two outlets the furthest from the heater the air flow is very poor i may disconect them and re route them to a better spot.

i find there is a funny smell from the cupboard but not sure what it is.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Truma 6002*

Hi Rob,

I've had a look at the troubleshooting guide for my 6002 which is mounted below the wardrobe and tends to get really hot.

The relevant bit as follows:-

Fault. 
Heating switches to fault mode after extended period of operation.

Cause and Rectification
Hot air outlets blocked - check individual outlet aperatures.

Gas pressure regulator iced up - use de-icing system controller (Eis-Ex)

Butane content in gas cylinder too high - Use propane (at temperatures below 10c in particular, butane is unsuitable for heating purposes)

We checked out the retrofit hot water electric heating collar and price was over £200 quid. - It only heats the water so in my opinion, you can buy a lot of gas for that.

By the way, ours was subject to the recall which was carried out at Truma, Derby.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I know it is supposed to get hot in the cupboard but like i said i have no experience of it so it just got me worried.

i did not realise that it only did the hot water when retro fitting it. But then again If i was on mains and needed heating i would use an electric heater but then i wuld not have to use gas to heat water hmmmm. Maybe i should invest the £200 in gaslow install and use auto gas thats a bit cheeper 


I should change from blue to red gas if i dont upgrade the gas system.


My van is a 99 mod so i doubt it needs the recall but i dont know when the problem was first identified or even how old our system is.


----------

